# Measles/Scabies?



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll need to give some background and also state we've been to see the GP three times.

Lo had a fungal skin infection on his head, he wears a helmet for Plagiocephaly. That's cleared up but seemed to spread to genital area which started to clear, but not fully.

He has occasional patches of bad skin excema/ dermatitis. He got the mmr at 13 months on 1/7/15, the. Came out in a rash about 8 days later. It looks very like measles rash pics I can see online and above public bone the rash is joined together.

So, we've moved house and GP (last appointment Friday) I take lo to GP and he says it's scabies. He now has a bad cold. It looks to me like the dermatitis is patchy, with the measles rash. We've started the treatment the GP issued. Just a bit confused as it looks to me like measles but would than have/not cleared by now? Thanks.

Edited to add, he only scratches when nappy is being changed and the bad area is where the nappy folds at the top.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it probably would have cleared up by now if it was a measles type rash, when did the dry skin patches first appear? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

The dryness is only a few days and it's where the nappy sits.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

If I were you I would just carry on with the scabies treatment, if not to just rule that out and see how you get on, then at least if it hasn't cleared up after the treatment you can look at alternatives 

Nic
Xx


----------

